# Perfect Brunette or Perfect Blonde:)



## chez_moi (May 1, 2010)

I thought it's impossible to look the same perfect way being a dark brunette and blonde.

I was wrong- she has really perfect and unique beauty.

I love the "blond" make up


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 1, 2010)

I like the blonde personally, but like you said...she looks amazing either way.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 1, 2010)

Brunette all the way, because I do not like blond.


----------



## chez_moi (May 1, 2010)

Anyway I wish I look like her


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 1, 2010)

She's really pretty either way you're right. I personally would have stayed dark... but that's because I'm not exactly a bright sunny person.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 1, 2010)

LOL @ Twilight.

You're right tho, she does look good either way, and the blonde makeup is you.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 2, 2010)

I think she's looks gorgeous either way! I'm jealous of people that have the skin tone to do different hair colors.


----------



## Bec688 (May 2, 2010)

I love Miranda Kerr. I think she looks fab regardless, though I am more of a fan of her blonde. I am one of those people that is lucky enough to be able to pull off both. I have platinum blonde hair at the moment, I love it, but it's a lot of hard work!


----------



## Johnnie (May 2, 2010)

LOL @ Twilight too!

I agree, she does look great both ways. The blonde makeup is very fresh and glowy...a very pretty look. The brunette is hella sexy!


----------



## chez_moi (May 3, 2010)

And me...Just for fun



Some play with light and colour.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 4, 2010)

You look great too.


----------



## Angelica<3 (May 6, 2010)

i have had black, brown, light brown, dark blond, light blond, platina, purple/pink x)

atm i have light ash blond. my natural hair color is ash blond. its ugly.. looks gray









me atm (no make up btw.. )





me as brownie

i don't know what i fits best?


----------



## chez_moi (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Angelica&lt;3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have had black, brown, light brown, dark blond, light blond, platina, purple/pink x)
atm i have light ash blond. my natural hair color is ash blond. its ugly.. looks gray





http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/5961/picture5qn.jpg

me atm (no make up btw.. )

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4558/n1410147542302981363916.jpg

me as brownie

i don't know what i fits best?

You are a perfect blonde and very beautiful brunette. Have so pretty hair


----------



## Johnnie (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Angelica&lt;3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have had black, brown, light brown, dark blond, light blond, platina, purple/pink x)
atm i have light ash blond. my natural hair color is ash blond. its ugly.. looks gray





http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/5961/picture5qn.jpg

me atm (no make up btw.. )

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4558/n1410147542302981363916.jpg

me as brownie

i don't know what i fits best?

You look better with dark hair, imo. It's more Megan Foxy.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 13, 2010)

I'm always a fan of darker hair for some reason... just love it! I think it looks better on everyone ha ha ha! I don't know why. I've even tried highlights and stuff but I don't like it. My hair is dyed jet black


----------



## season (May 14, 2010)

I LOVE the brunette! She looks like a exotic beauty!


----------



## Angelica<3 (May 17, 2010)

thanks girls



&lt;3

it is much easier for me to have light hair because I am a natural blonde and when I color it brown, I have to dye it and nurturing it so often. but like some variations



will never be satisfied. bahh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like to have light in the summer and have it darker in the winter..

Originally Posted by *chez_moi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are a perfect blonde and very beautiful brunette. Have so pretty hair



thank you! you are so cute &lt;3
I have to use "more" make-up when I have dark hair, since I am very natural in the face and feel the dark is a little too "hard" for me ..

some other spom have "felt" that way?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or that you have to change the make-up etc?


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

I prefer the brunette- it makes her beautiful blue eyes really stand out. However, she looks good as a blonde too.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Oct 14, 2010)

The brunette looks best i feel


----------



## Roshni Diya (Oct 14, 2010)

In reference to Angelica, that is!


----------



## Angelica<3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I really dont know. thoose pictures are a bit old. got a new one

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs776.snc4/67664_1665694168116_1410147542_31735844_4610360_n.jpg

I like the ash cool light blond color, because its not like.... white, white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i don't like that and i have some high lights.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Oct 16, 2010)

I dont like Miranda Kerr with blonde or dark dark brown hair....I think she looks best with brown hair/light brown hair with highlights....Blonde is too light on her...that dark color makes her skin look too pale..

light brown is most flattering for her


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ I agree, light brown is very pretty on her!


----------

